# Open OCD repair with internal fixation



## Nelson (Apr 17, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if there is an open code for an osteochondral dissecans repair with internal fixation? I am looking for the sister code for 29887
Thanks.
Kathy


----------



## nikkisgranny (Apr 17, 2008)

I am not for certain but look at 27416. I do not have my CPT with me but this is a new code for 2008 which sounds pretty familiar.


----------



## Nelson (Apr 17, 2008)

nikkisgranny;11477]I am not for certain but look at 27416. I do not have my CPT with me but this is a new code for 2008 which sounds pretty familiar.


I was looking at that code, thanks.
Kathy


----------

